# 2002 Giant TCR team Once



## markaz (Sep 21, 2005)

If anyone is interested I am selling a 2002 Giant TCR Tema Once bike with campy componets and bontrager race lite wheels fsa cranks $700 link to ebay ad or you can find it in the classifieds.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=320319769980

Thanks
Mark


----------

